# FSC Codes for Map Updates



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ludziewpolsce123 said:


> Hey, i'm in the same problem . can you please help to generate FSC. Europa BMW F10 2012 CIC Europe West PREMIUM USB 2022-1 vin DX32246


PM sent.


----------



## edoardo20 (7 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> Depends on Head Unit. PM sent.
> 
> 
> shawnsheridan said:
> ...


Hello @shawnsheridan, I downloaded in a usb the Road Map Europe Way 2022 in my F20 2017 120i. I think I would need a FSC code cause inserting the USB download doesn't happen. Can you support me in this please? Thank you so much


----------



## juantg93 (Jun 7, 2021)

edoardo20 said:


> Hello @shawnsheridan, I downloaded in a usb the Road Map Europe Way 2022 in my F20 2017 120i. I think I would need a FSC code cause inserting the USB download doesn't happen. Can you support me in this please? Thank you so much


If nothing happens, you have put the files on the usb wrong.

Enviado desde mi SM-G988B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

edoardo20 said:


> Hello @shawnsheridan, I downloaded in a usb the Road Map Europe Way 2022 in my F20 2017 120i. I think I would need a FSC code cause inserting the USB download doesn't happen. Can you support me in this please? Thank you so much


The ONLY option for WAY Map Update is OEM Map FSC Code issued by BMW AG for your VIN.


----------



## DinanM4 (7 mo ago)

Looking to update my i3 (currently Next North America 2017) to North America 2022-1 (have the files already) and need an FSC code. Can this be self-generated?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DinanM4 said:


> Looking to update my i3 (currently Next North America 2017) to North America 2022-1 (have the files already) and need an FSC code. Can this be self-generated?


PM sent.


----------



## Mario_K (7 mo ago)

Hello @shawnsheridan,


Can I have a lifetime FSC code for the EVO West Europe 2022 update
and unlock android mirroring?

actual installed map:Road Map EUROPE EVO 2021-3
NBTevo_S193221
VIN: LR06295

Thanks in advance!


----------



## superkeks0 (7 mo ago)

Hello @shawnsheridan,

i need the lookup.xml for the Map Next West Europe 2022-2
Can you help me?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

superkeks0 said:


> Hello @shawnsheridan,
> 
> i need the lookup.xml for the Map Next West Europe 2022-2
> Can you help me?


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mario_K said:


> Hello @shawnsheridan,
> 
> Can I have a lifetime FSC code for the EVO West Europe 2022 update
> and unlock android mirroring?
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Tony mack (7 mo ago)

Hi,

Just bought BMW 2016 F32 435i

Current map details
Europe
BMW Group
101151.3.214 
Road Map EUROPE EVO 2015-4A
NBTevo_E15413A
VIN: K409225

Would like to update to 2022-1
can you assist with generating FSC code?

Many Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tony mack said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just bought BMW 2016 F32 435i
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Alex1970 (6 mo ago)

Hi everyone, 
Bought F11 2016 and wanted to update my map to - Road Map Europe ROUTE West 2022-2
Current map: Road map Europe 2018-1
VIN :G279437 
Could you assist with FSC code? 
Many thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Alex1970 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Bought F11 2016 and wanted to update my map to - Road Map Europe ROUTE West 2022-2
> Current map: Road map Europe 2018-1
> VIN :G279437
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Helderzh (Nov 16, 2020)

Hi Shawn, could you help me out as well?
Current: Road Map Europe Next 2015-2
NBT_K15072A
trying to update to Europe West NEXT 2022-2
Vin F189917
Thank you in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Helderzh said:


> Hi Shawn, could you help me out as well?
> Current: Road Map Europe Next 2015-2
> NBT_K15072A
> trying to update to Europe West NEXT 2022-2
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Laplacian3D (6 mo ago)

Hi @shawnsheridan, really appreciate you helping so many of us with FSC codes and map updates! Can you please help me as well? I have a 2016 F15 X5. I need a reference to map download and FSC code. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Laplacian3D said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan, really appreciate you helping so many of us with FSC codes and map updates! Can you please help me as well? I have a 2016 F15 X5. I need a reference to map download and FSC code. Any help would be appreciated!


PM sent.


----------



## Cambridge (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi Shawn, could you help me with navigation map upgrade?
I need an FSC (preferably lifetime) for: Road Map NORTH AMERICA EVO 2022-1

I currently have installed:

North America
BMW Group
111213.3.210
Road Map NORTH AMERICA EVO 2022-1
NBTevo_H16303I

VIN: H0T13855

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cambridge (Aug 19, 2005)

=


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Cambridge said:


> Hi Shawn, could you help me with navigation map upgrade?
> I need an FSC (preferably lifetime) for: Road Map NORTH AMERICA EVO 2022-1
> 
> I currently have installed:
> ...


Your Receive PM function is disabled. PM me when working.


----------



## Cambridge (Aug 19, 2005)

shawnsheridan said:


> Your Receive PM function is disabled. PM me when working.


Not sure how to enable.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Cambridge said:


> Not sure how to enable.


Somewhere under account settings to you have to turn it on.


----------



## dantetwc (6 mo ago)

May someone assist on generating FSC Code?
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dantetwc said:


> May someone assist on generating FSC Code?
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Klunkshift (6 mo ago)

From what I read, NBTevoU ID5 needs to be patched via ENET cable for lifetime updates. I was wondering if it is possible to just generate one FSC USB code file for each update. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Klunkshift said:


> From what I read, NBTevoU ID5 needs to be patched via ENET cable for lifetime updates. I was wondering if it is possible to just generate one FSC USB code file for each update. Thanks


You can initially patch and load a full set of FSC Codes with map a Single Map FSC Code, and then use new Single FSC Codes with every update thereafter, although I fail to see the point once the head unit is in a patched state.


----------



## Klunkshift (6 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> You can initially patch and load a full set of FSC Codes with map a Single Map FSC Code, and then use new Single FSC Codes with every update thereafter, although I fail to see the point once the head unit is in a patched state.


I have a working copy of ESYS. How risky (bricked unit) it is to patch the FSC codes in the unit? I would guess you need the FSC codes also. Any DIY procedure available?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Klunkshift said:


> I have a working copy of ESYS. How risky (bricked unit) it is to patch the FSC codes in the unit? I would guess you need the FSC codes also. Any DIY procedure available?


Patch & FSC Codes can't be done with E-Sys. PM sent.


----------



## ben42 (6 mo ago)

hi, someone can help me?
i need fsc code for update my gps map
My VIN is: WBA2E310705C04243 
for new map :Europe West ROUTE 2022-2
currently road map europe ROUTE 2016-1
RL_Entry_Nav_l16293A

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ben42 said:


> hi, someone can help me?
> i need fsc code for update my gps map
> My VIN is: WBA2E310705C04243
> for new map :Europe West ROUTE 2022-2
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## adcheck72 (6 mo ago)

hi @shawnsheridan looking to update my maps to next 2021 europe. any assistane would be welcome.
i understand i need the maps and the fsc generator, but overwhelmed with what ive been looking at via google.
my kindest regards.

adam


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

adcheck72 said:


> hi @shawnsheridan looking to update my maps to next 2021 europe. any assistane would be welcome.
> i understand i need the maps and the fsc generator, but overwhelmed with what ive been looking at via google.
> my kindest regards.
> 
> adam


PM sent.


----------



## marlaurynas (5 mo ago)

Hello, anyone can generate FSC code BMW F45 VIN WBA2C71070V783731 . I have Europe East Route maps 2022-2, need code. Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

marlaurynas said:


> Hello, anyone can generate FSC code BMW F45 VIN WBA2C71070V783731 . I have Europe East Route maps 2022-2, need code. Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## madebymollywells (5 mo ago)

@shawnsheridan Hi Shawn, please could you send me a PM?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

madebymollywells said:


> @shawnsheridan Hi Shawn, please could you send me a PM?


PM sent.


----------



## Wikinoob (5 mo ago)

Hi guys,

Please help I have a F54 Cooper Clubman with 2017 Route Maps, downloaded and tried to update to Road Map Europe ROUTE West 2022-1 and generated a Lifetime and One off code, neither of these worked and now i'm stuck without my satnav  please help misses is going to kill me

VIN:2F15956


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Wikinoob said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Please help I have a F54 Cooper Clubman with 2017 Route Maps, downloaded and tried to update to Road Map Europe ROUTE West 2022-1 and generated a Lifetime and One off code, neither of these worked and now i'm stuck without my satnav  please help misses is going to kill me
> 
> VIN:2F15956


PM sent.


----------



## BimmerBabbo (6 mo ago)

Need NBT Evo ID4 FSC for Evo Europe Map 2022 please


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BMW318d said:


> Hello @shawnsheridan can you help me with the FSC codes for a F30 LCI NBT? I will be updating my maps to 2022-2 EU WEST. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## enman (5 mo ago)

hi
I'd be very thankful for the FSC code for NBT Evo ID5/6 for Evo Europe Map 2022-1

thanks a lot


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

enman said:


> hi
> I'd be very thankful for the FSC code for NBT Evo ID5/6 for Evo Europe Map 2022-1
> VIN 5UXTS3C58K0Z09461
> thanks a lot


PM sent info


----------



## Kuld (5 mo ago)

Hellou,
could you provide me with lifetime FSC code?
Current version of map is: Road map Europe NEХT 2013-2
NBT_M15392A
I want to install Road Map Europe EAST NEXT 2022-2
VIN: 0C36484
Thank you!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Kuld said:


> Hellou,
> could you provide me with lifetime FSC code?
> Current version of map is: Road map Europe NEХT 2013-2
> NBT_M15392A
> ...


PM sent info


----------



## Chester Cheng (5 mo ago)

Hi @shawnsheridan ,

Could you provide me with lifetime FSC code?

Southeast Asia
BMW Group
152161.3.210
Current version map is Road Map SOUTHEAST ASIA EVO 2016-2
NBTevo._O18141
VIN : PM1KT08000LA97297

Looking to install Southeast Asia EVO 2021


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Chester Cheng said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan ,
> 
> Could you provide me with lifetime FSC code?
> 
> ...


Pm sent info


----------



## toXicity (5 mo ago)

Hello! 

I'm looking for the retrofit US to EU navigation, ID5/6. I reckon, all I need is an FSC code and valid maps -- can someone confirm? Can someone provide me with a lifetime FSC code if I'm right?

Current map: Road Map NORTH AMERICA Way 2020-2
Desired map: Europe Map 2022-2
VIN: 5S17517

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

toXicity said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm looking for the retrofit US to EU navigation, ID5/6. I reckon, all I need is an FSC code and valid maps -- can someone confirm? Can someone provide me with a lifetime FSC code if I'm right?
> 
> ...


The ONLY option for WAY Map Update is OEM Map FSC Code issued by BMW AG for your VIN. And in this case, you need a Conversion FSC Code, which will be very expensive.


----------



## toXicity (5 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> The ONLY option for WAY Map Update is OEM Map FSC Code issued by BMW AG for your VIN. And in this case, you need a Conversion FSC Code, which will be very expensive.


Unlycky me. Anyway, thank you for a super quick answer. Any idea how expensive is "very expensive"?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

toXicity said:


> Unlycky me. Anyway, thank you for a super quick answer. Any idea how expensive is "very expensive"?


I think like 350 Euro.


----------



## toXicity (5 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> I think like 350 Euro.


Blimey! But.. I bet I have no choice  Thanks again!


----------



## AlienXists (5 mo ago)

Hi gang,

can someone help me to get a FSC code? I'm looking for a FSC code for Europe Map EVO 2022-1

Thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

AlienXists said:


> Hi gang,
> 
> can someone help me to get a FSC code? I'm looking for a FSC code for Europe Map EVO 2022-1
> 
> Thanks


Hi
Send info pm, need your vin and photo existing maps


----------



## chokchman (5 mo ago)

Hi all
Please i need FSC code for my BMW 118i F40
Map version : road Map Europe way 2022-2
VIN : WBA7K310005R52635
Many thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

chokchman said:


> Hi all
> Please i need FSC code for my BMW 118i F40
> Map version : road Map Europe way 2022-2
> VIN : WBA7K310005R52635
> Many thanks


Way maps need oem code
Pm more info


----------



## jasa004 (Jun 19, 2020)

Hey guys,
I'd like to ask for Lifetime FSC for EVO 2022.
NBTevo_Y21432J
Current: Road Map EUROPE EVO 2018-2
VIN: BJ28346

Thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

jasa004 said:


> Hey guys,
> I'd like to ask for Lifetime FSC for EVO 2022.
> NBTevo_Y21432J
> Current: Road Map EUROPE EVO 2018-2
> ...


PM sent info


----------



## florian_5410 (5 mo ago)

Hey I'm looking for countryman 2011 vin WM54403 I don't now what maps is


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

florian_5410 said:


> Hey I'm looking for countryman 2011 vin WM54403 I don't now what maps is


Europe MOVE. PM Sent.


----------



## sztill3 (4 mo ago)

jacekdobryniewski said:


> I managed already, downloaded lookup.xml and used my old FSC code generator.
> Regards,
> Jacek


Can you send me a mesage please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sztill3 said:


> Can you send me a mesage please?


PM sent.


----------



## yunho0107 (12 mo ago)

Hi
Could you please provide me with FSC code?
Road Map North America Next 2023-1

VIN: 0K59322
Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

yunho0107 said:


> Hi
> Could you please provide me with FSC code?
> Road Map North America Next 2023-1
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Arikari14 (3 mo ago)

Hello, please i need help..
My X1 need a FSC
BMW Navigation Digital Road Map Update USB Europe PREMIUM 2022

My VIN is : xxxxxxx

THX A LOT


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Arikari14 said:


> Hello, please i need help..
> My X1 need a FSC
> BMW Navigation Digital Road Map Update USB Europe PREMIUM 2022
> MAPCODE: 0x28 / YEARCODE: 0x5A
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## IndrekTa (3 mo ago)

Hello,

My F11 needs FSC code!

Can anyone help please? Vin: D296592


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

IndrekTa said:


> Hello,
> 
> My F11 needs FSC code!
> 
> Can anyone help please? Vin: D296592


Pm sent info


----------



## Tremblor (3 mo ago)

Hey, Looking to get an FSC code for my nav:

2015 328i (F30)
VIN: NT18745
Current maps: North America NEXT 2015-2
New map: NEXT 2023-1


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tremblor said:


> Hey, Looking to get an FSC code for my nav:
> 
> 2015 328i (F30)
> VIN: NT18745
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## hallodu61 (3 mo ago)

Hi
Could you please provide me with FSC code?
Road Map Europe West Route 2022-2

VIN: K761372
Thank you very much


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

hallodu61 said:


> Hi
> Could you please provide me with FSC code?
> Road Map Europe West Route 2022-2
> 
> ...


PM sent info


----------



## rockmi (3 mo ago)

I am trying to update a map via USB update but I end up with "Connect USB with Correct activation Code". Currently I have 2017-3, and I want to update to 2022-1. Map:Europe

Can you help me with the FSC so I can update my map? 

Many thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

rockmi said:


> I am trying to update a map via USB update but I end up with "Connect USB with Correct activation Code". Currently I have 2017-3, and I want to update to 2022-1. Map:Europe
> 
> Can you help me with the FSC so I can update my map?
> 
> Many thanks


Pm sent info


----------



## xt777 (3 mo ago)

Hi
Could you please provide me with FSC code for my countryman cooper s 2011? 
Vin : WK72612
Europe East Move 2022
thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

xt777 said:


> Hi
> Could you please provide me with FSC code for my countryman cooper s 2011?
> Vin : WK72612
> Europe East Move 2022
> thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## An1mus (3 mo ago)

@shawnsheridan Hi, are you still able to provide FSC codes - vin WBAPP71080A618272
Im trying to update from 
Road Map Europe PREMIUM 2008-2 
to 
to Road Map Europe PREMIUM EAST 2018-1


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

An1mus said:


> @shawnsheridan Hi, are you still able to provide FSC codes - vin WBAPP71080A618272
> Im trying to update from
> Road Map Europe PREMIUM 2008-2
> to
> to Road Map Europe PREMIUM EAST 2018-1


PM sent.


----------



## dpre (3 mo ago)

Hi, can give me FSC code for Road Map Europe Evo 2022-2 ? VIN: WBAJC31050B051734


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dpre said:


> Hi, can give me FSC code for Road Map Europe Evo 2022-2 ? VIN: WBAJC31050B051734


PM sent.


----------



## Synax004 (3 mo ago)

Hi @shawnsheridan 
I am after a FSC Code, F31 2013 model, can you help me out? 
Europe West NEXT 2023-1

Cheers


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Synax004 said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan
> I am after a FSC Code, F31 2013 model, can you help me out?
> Europe West NEXT 2023-1
> 
> Cheers


PM sent.


----------



## b0k1Z (3 mo ago)

Hi, I need help with FSC Code, F46, Europe East Route 2023-1
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

b0k1Z said:


> Hi, I need help with FSC Code, F46, Europe East Route 2023-1
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## jerome.savin (11 mo ago)

Hi Shawn - Greetings from France! I am trying to update my F57 to *Road Map EUROPE EVO 2022-2* and looking for *Lifetime FSC Code*.



> Unit CPS VIN: 3D14122
> Unit Version: NBTevo_M17345I
> Unit HWEL: 000031dc - NBTevo ECE HIGH OL ID4 Rueko
> Unit HMI: 006_006_006
> ...


Unit has been flashed to ID6

Can you help on this Please ?

Best regards


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

jerome.savin said:


> Hi Shawn - Greetings from France! I am trying to update my F57 to *Road Map EUROPE EVO 2022-2* and looking for *Lifetime FSC Code*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM sent info


----------



## GP2 (5 mo ago)

Hi Shawn,
I would like to update to Europa Way 2022.2
VIN:WMW21BS0503N33861
Can you get me the (lifetime?) FSC code?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

GP2 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I would like to update to Europa Way 2022.2
> VIN:WMW21BS0503N33861
> Can you get me the (lifetime?) FSC code?


The ONLY option for WAY Map Update is OEM Map FSC Code issued by BMW AG for your VIN.


----------



## W3bster (3 mo ago)

Looking for .fsc nav Code Europe 2022.2


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

W3bster said:


> Looking for .fsc nav Code Europe 2022.2


PM sent.


----------



## GP2 (5 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> The ONLY option for WAY Map Update is OEM Map FSC Code issued by BMW AG for your VIN.


Thanks anyway.


----------



## GP2 (5 mo ago)

GP2 said:


> Thanks anyway.


Seems I can update through Mini download manager with the VIN code so problem solved


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

GP2 said:


> Seems I can update through Mini download manager with the VIN code so problem solved


----------



## edison7867 (May 5, 2020)

I need help with FSC Code
Thanks very much


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

edison7867 said:


> I need help with FSC Code
> Thanks very much


PM sent.


----------



## Sandri2003 (2 mo ago)

Hello


----------



## Sandri2003 (2 mo ago)

Hi Shawn!
Can you help me with FSC code?
I would really appreciate it!
WBAMX1104DC976267
Road Map Premium East Europe 2022-1
Thank you!


----------



## mendper (3 mo ago)

I need help with the FSC code.
VIN last 7 digits: LC21828
Map: Road_Map_Europe_EVO_2022-2
Thank you!


----------



## Sandri2003 (2 mo ago)

Hello,
Can you help me with FSC code?
I would really appreciate it!
WBAMX1104DC976267
Road Map Premium East Europe 2022-1
Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sandri2003 said:


> Hi Shawn!
> Can you help me with FSC code?
> I would really appreciate it!
> WBAMX1104DC976267
> ...





mendper said:


> I need help with the FSC code.
> VIN last 7 digits: LC21828
> Map: Road_Map_Europe_EVO_2022-2
> Thank you!


PM's sent.


----------



## vetesnik.karel (2 mo ago)

Hello,
Can you help me with FSC code?
I would really appreciate it!
G472823
Road Map Europe EVO 2022-2
Thank you!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

vetesnik.karel said:


> Hello,
> Can you help me with FSC code?
> I would really appreciate it!
> WBAJD110X0G472823
> ...


Yes pm sent info


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vetesnik.karel said:


> Hello,
> Can you help me with FSC code?
> I would really appreciate it!
> WBAJD110X0G472823
> ...


Factory issued FSC Code is valid for Road Map EUROPE EVO 2022-2. Just install latest map.


----------



## vetesnik.karel (2 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> Továrně vydaný FSC kód je platný pro Road Map EUROPE EVO 2022-2. Stačí nainstalovat nejnovější mapu.
> [/CITÁT]
> Thank you. I really didn't need the code FSC


----------



## vetesnik.karel (2 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> Továrně vydaný FSC kód je platný pro Road Map EUROPE EVO 2022-2. Stačí nainstalovat nejnovější mapu.
> [/CITÁT]
> Děkuji. Kód FSC jsem opravdu nepotřeboval


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vetesnik.karel said:


> Thank you. I really didn't need the code FSC


 This is the end of the road though. You will need a new FSC Code for future map update.


----------



## Mask06 (2 mo ago)

Hello Shawn 
Could you please help me with FSC code?
WBA8D5100GK750187
Road Map Europe NEXT East 2023
Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mask06 said:


> Hello Shawn
> Could you please help me with FSC code?
> WBA8D5100GK750187
> Road Map Europe NEXT East 2023
> Thanks a lot in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## jamie.mciver.94 (2 mo ago)

hi there i have europe west 2023-1 on usb ready to go but i dont have an fsc can anyone help?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

jamie.mciver.94 said:


> hi there i have europe west 2023-1 on usb ready to go but i dont have an fsc can anyone help?


Pm sent info


----------



## Heiner1967 (2 mo ago)

Hi,

could you help me as well with FSC code?
WBA6Y310307E64958 
Road Map Europe Way 2022-2


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Heiner1967 said:


> Hi,
> 
> could you help me as well with FSC code?
> WBA6Y310307E64958
> Road Map Europe Way 2022-2


The only option for WAY Map FSC Code is one issued by BMW AG.


----------



## blekota (4 mo ago)

Hello,

Can someone please explain the differences between the maps (and which one I can use on my car F11 2011), thank you

Europe Maps: Evo 2022-2, Live 2022-3, Motion 2021, Move 2022, Next 2023-1, Premium 2022-1, Route 2023-1, Way 2022-2

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

blekota said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone please explain the differences between the maps (and which one I can use on my car F11 2011), thank you
> 
> ...


Map Types are Head Unit hardware specific. If 2011 F11 has 609 Professional Nav, it will have CIC Head Unit and Premium Map.


----------



## Anyaraki (2 mo ago)

Hi Shawnsheridan,

You seem to be an expert. It would be nice if you can help me understand.
I have ID5 unit with NBTevo_H version.
My car has no wifi antenna, but I actually dont need apple carplay etc either.
I only want to update the navigation map. The current map version on my car is Europe Evo 2016. I know Europe Evo 2022-2 exists now. I believe I need a Fsc code ( onetime/lifetime?) If i plug in the usb stick which has the map files. Any idea how to get/generate such a fsc code?
Btw I only like to update the map by USB stick. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Anyaraki said:


> Hi Shawnsheridan,
> 
> You seem to be an expert. It would be nice if you can help me understand.
> I have ID5 unit with NBTevo_H version.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Anyaraki said:


> Hi Shawnsheridan,
> 
> You seem to be an expert. It would be nice if you can help me understand.
> I have ID5 unit with NBTevo_H version.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Mekaso (1 mo ago)

Hello, 
I need to update my unit: Europe EVO 2022-2 
How can i get a FSC code?
thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mekaso said:


> Hello,
> I need to update my unit: Europe EVO 2022-2
> How can i get a FSC code?
> thanks


PM sent.


----------



## batlamzor (1 mo ago)

Hi, can someone send me FSC code for BMW Europe West Motion 2020 and BMW Europe East Motion 2020. My car is a E91 LCI VIN: WBAUY11030F209726. Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

batlamzor said:


> Hi, can someone send me FSC code for BMW Europe West Motion 2020 and BMW Europe East Motion 2020. My car is a E91 LCI VIN: WBAUY11030F209726. Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## mtilki (Apr 7, 2018)

Hello,

may I have FSC for East Europe (Lifetime) please?
WBA8D11010K775291

Thank you in advance!

Br
DADAS


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mtilki said:


> Hello,
> 
> may I have FSC for East Europe (Lifetime) please?
> WBA8D11010K775291
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Nemo78 (1 mo ago)

Hello,
Can you please help to generate FSC.

Road Map North America Next 2015-2

VIN: 5UXKT0C50G0F74777

Wish to upgrade to Road Map Europe West NEXT 2023-1

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nemo78 said:


> Hello,
> Can you please help to generate FSC.
> 
> Road Map North America Next 2015-2
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Johnkim881 (1 mo ago)

I have been trying to generate an update code for entrynav , but the generator by Jagaer only supports nbt & cic. Maps Europe west 2023-1 . What should I do ? Anyone willing to help ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Johnkim881 said:


> I have been trying to generate an update code for entrynav , but the generator by Jagaer only supports nbt & cic. Maps Europe west 2023-1 . What should I do ? Anyone willing to help ?


PM sent.


----------



## zygi898 (May 8, 2015)

Hello, can i have the instruction to generate code for map update for e71 CIC?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zygi898 said:


> Hello, can i have the instruction to generate code for map update for e71 CIC?


PM sent.


----------



## Boony74 (29 d ago)

Purchased a 2009 335i a few months back, currently has European Map but no version on screen. Purchased a ROAD MAP NORTH AMERICA PREMIUM 2022-2 from Bimmer America before all the threads for mapping. The software isn't taking the software, it just sits there after inserting USB stick in port by glove box. I was told software version needs to be there. What can I do to fix and upload new software?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Boony74 said:


> Purchased a 2009 335i a few months back, currently has European Map but no version on screen. Purchased a ROAD MAP NORTH AMERICA PREMIUM 2022-2 from Bimmer America before all the threads for mapping. The software isn't taking the software, it just sits there after inserting USB stick in port by glove box. I was told software version needs to be there. What can I do to fix and upload new software?


I just replied to your other same post.


----------



## Boony74 (29 d ago)

Thanks


----------



## Boony74 (29 d ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> I just replied to your other same post.


Thanks


----------



## BMW63561886 (28 d ago)

Hello,
Can you please help to generate FSC.

Road Map CHINA (HONGKONG MACAO) EVO 2021-3

VIN: SR39133

Wish to upgrade to

Road Map CHINA (HONGKONG MACAO) EVO 2022-2

Thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

BMW63561886 said:


> Hello,
> Can you please help to generate FSC.
> 
> Road Map CHINA (HONGKONG MACAO) EVO 2021-3
> ...


PM sent


----------



## carugas (Nov 29, 2020)

Hello, 
Can you help me find an FSC code for Mini Cooper 2019
I just downloaded the Road Map Europe WAY 2023-1 
My Vin: WMWXU710802L70897 

Thank you 😊


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

carugas said:


> Hello,
> Can you help me find an FSC code for Mini Cooper 2019
> I just downloaded the Road Map Europe WAY 2023-1
> My Vin: WMWXU710802L70897
> ...


PM sent


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

carugas said:


> Hello,
> Can you help me find an FSC code for Mini Cooper 2019
> I just downloaded the Road Map Europe WAY 2023-1
> My Vin: WMWXU710802L70897
> ...


The ONLY option for WAY Map Update is OEM Map FSC Code issued by BMW AG for your VIN.


----------



## carugas (Nov 29, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> The ONLY option for WAY Map Update is OEM Map FSC Code issued by BMW AG for your VIN.


OK thanks


----------



## Hoti10 (25 d ago)

Hello,
I need a FSC Code for Next 2023 Maps in my BMW 520xd.
Can anything help me ?
Thanks.
Hoti10


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Hoti10 said:


> Hello,
> I need a FSC Code for Next 2023 Maps in my BMW 520xd.
> Can anything help me ?
> Thanks.
> Hoti10


PM sent.


----------



## Hoti10 (25 d ago)

I don´t now how can i send you a pm. Can you help me ? I am new in the bimmerfest. 
Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Hoti10 said:


> I don´t now how can i send you a pm. Can you help me ? I am new in the bimmerfest.
> Thanks.


I sent you PM.


----------



## sirneo77 (Mar 3, 2021)

Hello,

Can someone help me with an FSC code for Road_Map_Europe_EVO_2022-2?
This is my VIN: WBA8A1102GK356983
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

sirneo77 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone help me with an FSC code for Road_Map_Europe_EVO_2022-2?
> This is my VIN: WBA8A1102GK356983
> Thanks a lot!


F30 2015-07, are you sure that need evo maps?
PM sent


----------



## sirneo77 (Mar 3, 2021)

Adalbert_77 said:


> F30 2015-07, are you sure that need evo maps?
> PM sent


PM Sent. Thanks a lot


----------



## nbk (21 d ago)

Hi All. 
Pls assist with FSC for F15 X4XKS694100K28944 for latest NEXT Europe East 2023-1 or life time preferable. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nbk said:


> Hi All.
> Pls assist with FSC for F15 X4XKS694100K28944 for latest NEXT Europe East 2023-1 or life time preferable. Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## albteo3 (18 d ago)

Hello Shawn 
Could you please help me with FSC code?
WBA5A5C56ED502922
Europe East NEXT 2023-1.7z 
Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

albteo3 said:


> Hello Shawn
> Could you please help me with FSC code?
> WBA5A5C56ED502922
> Europe East NEXT 2023-1.7z
> Thanks a lot in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## batlamzor (1 mo ago)

Hello, can i get an FSC code for Europe Road Maps Motion 2021? VIN: WBAUY11030F209726


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

batlamzor said:


> Hello, can i get an FSC code for Europe Road Maps Motion 2021? VIN: WBAUY11030F209726


PM sent.


----------



## carugas (Nov 29, 2020)

carugas said:


> OK thanks


130 / 5 000
Hello 
@shawnsheridan 
One more question and about a BMW F46 with RL Entry Nav? And ROAD MAP EUROPE 2023-1 With this VIN P754554?
thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

carugas said:


> 130 / 5 000
> Hello
> @shawnsheridan
> One more question and about a BMW F46 with RL Entry Nav? And ROAD MAP EUROPE 2023-1 With this VIN P754554?
> thanks


PM sent info


----------



## Zoe15Sanki (9 mo ago)

Hello, can anyone help me with an FSC for Road Map Europe West Premium 2023? I tried extracting the 1b file out of the navigation but the generator says it is corrupt. Said car is a BMW F01.
VIN: CY69375.Thank you.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Zoe15Sanki said:


> Hello, can anyone help me with an FSC for Road Map Europe West Premium 2023? I tried extracting the 1b file out of the navigation but the generator says it is corrupt. Said car is a BMW F01.
> VIN: CY69375.Thank you.


please send full vin pw, i cant find any date for this short vin


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Zoe15Sanki said:


> Hello, can anyone help me with an FSC for Road Map Europe West Premium 2023? I tried extracting the 1b file out of the navigation but the generator says it is corrupt. Said car is a BMW F01.
> VIN: CY69375.Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## zmintitus (16 d ago)

Hello,
Can anyone help with FSC for Road Map Europe Way 2023 -1 for a G01 VIN NV09096
Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zmintitus said:


> Hello,
> Can anyone help with FSC for Road Map Europe Way 2023 -1 for a G01 VIN NV09096
> Thank you


The ONLY option for WAY Map Update is OEM Map FSC Code issued by BMW AG for your VIN. You can get from Dealer or a reseller.


----------



## bcjicq (18 d ago)

Hi again Shawn... I thought all along that I had a lifetime FSC code. Apparently I don't because the map update is prompting me to enter one. And I lost the FSC code code from before - so I can't even try to re-enter it to see if it still works. Are you able to help me out? My VIN is WBY1Z8C54HV889754

Thanks,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bcjicq said:


> Hi again Shawn... I thought all along that I had a lifetime FSC code. Apparently I don't because the map update is prompting me to enter one. And I lost the FSC code code from before - so I can't even try to re-enter it to see if it still works. Are you able to help me out? My VIN is WBY1Z8C54HV889754
> 
> Thanks,


PM sent.


----------



## ivang80 (9 mo ago)

Hello, 
Can you please send FSC code for Map Europe MOTION West 2023 ? 
VIN: VX00519 
Thank you very much !


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ivang80 said:


> Hello,
> Can you please send FSC code for Map Europe MOTION West 2023 ?
> VIN: VX00519
> Thank you very much !


PM sent.


----------



## phughes0510 (14 d ago)

Hello. Looks like you are the one with the codes, Shawn. I'm just starting the process with a new-to-me car. I believe I need a code for maps "*North America Premium 2022-2"*, my VIN is WBAKC6C5XBC395037. Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

phughes0510 said:


> Hello. Looks like you are the one with the codes, Shawn. I'm just starting the process with a new-to-me car. I believe I need a code for maps "*North America Premium 2022-2"*, my VIN is WBAKC6C5XBC395037. Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## wvklink (Nov 6, 2021)

Hello!

I need a lifetime FSC for the Roadmap Europe West Next 2023-1, 
my VIN (last 7 digits) is D751586.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wvklink said:


> Hello!
> 
> I need a lifetime FSC for the Roadmap Europe West Next 2023-1,
> my VIN (last 7 digits) is D751586.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## DreckSoft (Oct 16, 2019)

Is it finally possible to generate FSC codes for EVO ID6? Just maps updates or also other features?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DreckSoft said:


> Is it finally possible to generate FSC codes for EVO ID6? Just maps updates or also other features?


Not "generate" like older map FSC Codes, but Aftermarket Patch / FSC Code solution is possible. PM sent.


----------



## robert318is (11 d ago)

hello
please send me the FSC for me.
Europe West Next 2023-1
VIN: 0M15732

Thanks from Austria
Robert


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

robert318is said:


> hello
> please send me the FSC for me.
> Europe West Next 2023-1
> VIN: 0M15732
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## neumi_de (12 d ago)

Hello,

Is it possible to get FSC for
ROUTE West Europe 2023-1
(RL_EntryNav)

?

Thanks from Germany.
Neumi_de


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

neumi_de said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is it possible to get FSC for
> ROUTE West Europe 2023-1
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## smash33 (9 d ago)

hello can u please help.thanks a million
please send me the FSC for me.
Europe West Next 2023-1
VIN:J365224


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

smash33 said:


> hello can u please help.thanks a million
> please send me the FSC for me.
> Europe West Next 2023-1
> VIN:J365224


accoring to vin is buisness navigation
PM sent info


----------



## smash33 (9 d ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> accoring to vin is buisness navigation
> PM sent info


sorry its europe move


----------



## erbahh (9 d ago)

hello
Please send me the FSC
Europe EVO-2021-2
VIN:WBAJA7100HG456766


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

erbahh said:


> hello
> Please send me the FSC
> Europe EVO-2021-2
> VIN:WBAJA7100HG456766


PM sent


----------

